# What is it ?



## shadetree_1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi folks sorry I haven't been around for some time, had some health issues and some of surgery but I'm it better shape than I have been in years. so on to the reason for this post, now I'm 73 in a week and I have lived in the piney woods all my life except for 39 months in a God forsaken jungle and I've been cutting wood in one form or another since I was about 13 years old, so 60 years working with wood give or take a day or two, and recently I cut down a fairly big tree for firewood (30" in dia) and I found this, now I've cut a lot of these trees and have never seen burl in one of them until now, I know what it is, lets see if anyone else does.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi @shadetree_1 Joe. Nice wood.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hey bud @Ironman long time no see hope your doing good. A little info on the wood ( won't help with the ID ) these are bookmatched 1 1/2" x 6" x 9" not sure what to use them for just yet.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 10, 2021)

@ironman123


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 10, 2021)

Good to see you back on the forum, and glad you are feeling better! My guess is Juniper. Chuck


----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2021)

Hey Joe, good to see you! I'm with Chuck, my WAG is Juniper.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 10, 2021)

Aligator or Shaggy Bark Juniper, Pinion Pine, or Ponderosa pine. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 10, 2021)

Glad to have you back. Good to hear your doing well.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 10, 2021)

we need to see the outside, where the bark would have been


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 10, 2021)

Great to see you, Joe. I’m going with alligator.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Good to see you back on the forum, and glad you are feeling better! My guess is Juniper. Chuck


No sir


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Aligator or Shaggy Bark Juniper, Pinion Pine, or Ponderosa pine. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


Non of the above my friend !


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Aligator or Shaggy Bark Juniper, Pinion Pine, or Ponderosa pine. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


Here ia a pic of the outside (bark side)


----------



## Bill_LFW (Jan 10, 2021)

douglas fir burl


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 10, 2021)

cottonwood?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 10, 2021)

Elm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 10, 2021)

Oops, I forgot to include Spruce in that mix. I don't know if where joe lives has Doug Fir, but will not rule it out. Whenever I get drawn for Elk hunts, I'm usually within 9 miles from Nutrioso. 

This wood looks to be too dark for Aspen and I don't ever recall seeing any in Nutrioso. I do know that they abound another 2.31 further south from Crosby Crossing. 
it could be a transplant of Eleppo Pine, but someone would be pretty stupid planting a foriegn tree in a pine forest............ ............ Jerry (in Tucson.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 10, 2021)

My first thought was Alligator juniper based on seeing similar burl in that species, but when he said 30" diameter, thought not. What else has that juniper color? Well, yew was next, but kicked that based on the 30" D. Freemont Cottonwood was my next thought, based on size. Alder and AZ cypress were in my process at one point too, but will go with Freemont aspen / cottonwood at this time. 

Either way I need some....


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 10, 2021)

Glad to see you back Joe! and glad to hear that you're feeling better!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 10, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> My first thought was Alligator juniper based on seeing similar burl in that species, but when he said 30" diameter, thought not. What else has that juniper color? Well, yew was next, but kicked that based on the 30" D. Freemont Cottonwood was my next thought, based on size. Alder and AZ cypress were in my process at one point too, but will go with Freemont aspen / cottonwood at this time.
> 
> Either way I need some....


Mark, I have a picture somewhere of me standing in front of an Aligator Juniper taken in '97 while on an Elk hunt just below Winslow. I am dwarfed by the size of this tree. It had to have at least a 6' diameter or larger. I was Elk hunting, and wood didn't interest me other than it's size at that time. Yep, they do get larger than that 30" you stalled at. When I find that picture, I'll scan it and post it. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mark, I have a picture somewhere of me standing in front of an Aligator Juniper taken in '97 while on an Elk hunt just below Winslow. I am dwarfed by the size of this tree. It had to have at least a 6' diameter or larger. I was Elk hunting, and wood didn't interest me other than it's size at that time. Yep, they do get larger than that 30" you stalled at. When I find that picture, I'll scan it and post it. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


I've a couple of AJ up on Coleman ridge at the foot of Escudilla mountain (10,995 ft) which i live at the foot of and these Alligator's are 8' and more in dia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Bill_LFW said:


> douglas fir burl


You got it my friend!! It is Douglas Fir burl, as I said I've cut hundreds of them and have never seen burl in one.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Well I expected that to last longer, oh well just means I have to go on the hunt for something else different than what we usually see.
Also thanks to everyone for the welcome backs, glad to be alive again, had my doubts for the last 2 years. Thank God and great doctors!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 10, 2021)

That we don't usually see.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2021)

Well Well Well looky who showed back up!! Great to see you back! How's the thumb doing?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Still only half there, but I can still count to 9 1/2 so I think I'll make ! Not sure where the thumb picture is but you might want to refresh it, it won't hurt for people to see once again that stupidity and table saws don't mix ! And it's good to see you to bud !!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2021)

shadetree_1 said:


> Still only half there, but I can still count to 9 1/2 so I think I'll make ! Not sure where the thumb picture is but you might want to refresh it, it won't hurt for people to see once again that stupidity and table saws don't mix ! And it's good to see you to bud !!


Here's the thread Joe and I are referring to --- WARNING GRAPHIC

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 10, 2021)

I'll get busy one day in the not too distant future and put some of my Alligator Juniper burl and some of my DIW on for folks. Still have about 20,000 lbs of ironwood in a pile out by the well house and need to weed some of it out before I have to leave it to the kids, they won't care about the value of it and it will just be firewood to them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2021)

shadetree_1 said:


> I'll get busy one day in the not too distant future and put some of my Alligator Juniper burl and some of my DIW on for folks. Still have about 20,000 lbs of ironwood in a pile out by the well house and need to weed some of it out before I have to leave it to the kids, they won't care about the value of it and it will just be firewood to them.


Bring it on Joe been waiting for your ironwood!


----------



## ScoutDog (Jan 10, 2021)

I also really like the sound of thousands of pounds of DIW! 

By the way: Thank you for sharing your story and photos of your left thumb and fingers as a warning to us all about the potential dangers of our craft. I am a prosthetist (one who makes and fits external prosthetic limbs for amputees), and, while I specialize in legs (a true leg man. What can I say?...), I know about arms, hands, and thumbs, too. Five years out from the incident, you have likely heard & seen all about your options and have decided what you would need or might use. 
However, if ever you (or others out there) would like to learn what options are available, or what some others have found to be useful in similar circumstances, I would willingly chat / ZOOM with you. I promise I have nothing to sell. In fact, as a full time educator, I'm more focused on ensuring all options are conveyed effectively and efficiently just so I could offer a quiz on the content later. :-) 

Thank you again! --JB

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 10, 2021)

ScoutDog said:


> I also really like the sound of thousands of pounds of DIW!
> 
> By the way: Thank you for sharing your story and photos of your left thumb and fingers as a warning to us all about the potential dangers of our craft. I am a prosthetist (one who makes and fits external prosthetic limbs for amputees), and, while I specialize in legs (a true leg man. What can I say?...), I know about arms, hands, and thumbs, too. Five years out from the incident, you have likely heard & seen all about your options and have decided what you would need or might use.
> However, if ever you (or others out there) would like to learn what options are available, or what some others have found to be useful in similar circumstances, I would willingly chat / ZOOM with you. I promise I have nothing to sell. In fact, as a full time educator, I'm more focused on ensuring all options are conveyed effectively and efficiently just so I could offer a quiz on the content later. :-)
> ...


Thank you my friend, I don't use anything to protect the thumb however there are times I wish I had a shock absorber for it, to this day all the ripped up nerves will set me on the ground when I bump it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 11, 2021)

shadetree_1 said:


> You got it my friend!! It is Douglas Fir burl, as I said I've cut hundreds of them and have never seen burl in one.



Joe, if you have a lot of that Doug-fir burl, I'll buy a piece for my wood sample collection. Paul might have interest also. Two years ago a guy had some on here, and then he disappeared before a trade was made.

@phinds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 12, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Joe, if you have a lot of that Doug-fir burl, I'll buy a piece for my wood sample collection. Paul might have interest also. Two years ago a guy had some on here, and then he disappeared before a trade was made.
> 
> @phinds


Sorry my friend but what I showed is all I have at this time although I have a friend that buys and sells firewood and he's keeping an eye out for me for more so we'll see.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 12, 2021)

That picture of the outside of the tree looks like some sort of eucalyptus.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 12, 2021)

shadetree_1 said:


> Sorry my friend but what I showed is all I have at this time although I have a friend that buys and sells firewood and he's keeping an eye out for me for more so we'll see.



So you are saying that the burling was very small in comparison to the tree.?. 

The other guy that was on here (WB) had said that several Doug-fir trees in a grove had burls where he found his. So maybe there are more where this tree was from...or was this a log you had delivered just as firewood?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 12, 2021)

By the time i


Mr. Peet said:


> So you are saying that the burling was very small in comparison to the tree.?.
> 
> The other guy that was on here (WB) had said that several Doug-fir trees in a grove had burls where he found his. So maybe there are more where this tree was from...or was this a log you had delivered just as firewood?


 By the time I had bucked this thing up and loaded the truck I was pretty beat up and never even noticed the burl but then it may have been a piece my grandson loaded, I didn't see it until I threw the piece on the splitter when I saw it I was doing the happy dance but unfortunately I've not had time to get back to that spot as I had to concentrate on cutting my best heat wood (pinyon) I'll try to get back there this spring but I've got my sisters log cabin to finish so we'll see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

